# 2012



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Google 2012. What's your opinion?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If you like conspiracy theories it looks like a dandy "End-Of-The-World" scenario. If you don't, than it looks like another great summer of camping.

Reverie


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet, let me go rack up the credit cards....I can hold them off for 4 years easily....Wait a minute, didnt we go throught this in Y2K?????


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

still have over 4 years to go, can have a great time camping over the next 4 years or worry for the nexrt 4 years.

LET'S GO CAMPING


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, I'll turn 38 on Dec 21 2012. Maybe they were just predicting a midlife crises for me.









One other question, didn't the mayans sortof face an apocalypse prior to their prediction.


----------

